
Coinbase $75M round is a game changer - ca98am79
http://www.marc.cn/2015/01/coinbase-75-million-round-is-a-game-changer.html
======
danbruc
Which percentage of investments turns out to be good investments, which
percentage is essentially sunken money? Drawing conclusions about the success
of a technology from a single investment in one company in the field seems
pretty unjustified.

~~~
etchalon
That's because what people are looking for isn't proof, it's validation.

And when all you're looking for is validation, even ONE thing can seem super
important.

------
Jihoon
If you believe in BitCoin as a form of currency with legitimate potential, you
can turn BitCoin into a long-term investment. As people learn more about how
it works, the trading volumes should increase and the volatility should
decrease.

A long-term investor should realize gains as the demand for BitCoin gradually
goes up and people get less scared. When PayPal first came out, people were
afraid of online/digital transactions ("You mean I'm going to give this online
company my payment info?"); look where we are now in 2015.

It is worth noting that most people in the world still do not know much about
it (or if they do, they are misinformed).

~~~
danbruc
Your judgment is based on the assumption that Bitcoin will not fail which is
far from clear. On the other hand really profitable investments are usually
also risky. I personally would not even bet $1000 on the success of Bitcoin.

------
krrrh
With this investment we're closing in on a half billion invested in bitcoin-
related startups. A well over 100-fold increase in 2 years. During the same
period the number of transactions per day on the blockchain has... not quite
doubled.

~~~
danbruc
The transaction volume increased tenfold from 5 million to 50 million Dollars
per day over the last two years. I would love to know how much of that are
useful Dollars, i.e. people buying stuff and paying for services, as opposed
to speculation, moving coins around for the sake of it or mining coins and
selling them to pay the electricity bill.

